# Guppy Food



## MrKrabs (Sep 28, 2012)

I understand that food variety is good for guppies or any fish for that matter. But sometimes I wonder if all these flakes (egg, earthworm, krill, brineshrimp) just to mention a few make that much difference. Would someone using say Hikari guppy pellets have less healthy, vibrant fish, than someone who buys all these flakes. Such as Kens or Almost Natural.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

Regular flakes are just as food as any "guppy food" out there as far as I'm concerned. Haven't hurt either way. Right now my growing brood are fed crushed up Omega flakes.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it is not always a matter of whose food is better ; what you feed.....your fish will be healthier and more colorful if you feed them a variety of foods then they would if you just used one food such as the guppy pellets..
i sell guppy flakes ; and i feed them to my guppies....but i also feed a number of other foods as well....


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Think of it this way. Would you be a healthy person if the only thing you ate for the rest of your life was chicken? Answer nope.

I feed my fish 6 different foods. And I skip one day of feeding. Now with all the other foods its going to also make your fish less picky. I used to only feed one food and once that food was no longer available it took two weeks of the fish not eating at all and them they got sunken bellys as well before they accepted the other fish food. So just try to feed them a big selection of foods.


----------

